# SS 18.01.14 - Mozart #39



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm going to post this one a little early as I'll be on the road tomorrow.

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756 - 1791)*

Symphony #39 in E-flat Major, K. 543

1. Adagio - Allegro
2. Andante con moto
3. Menuetto: Trio
4. Allegro

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

This weekend I'll be listening to:

View attachment 32715


Karl Bohm & The Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Prague Chamber Orchestra conducted by Charles Mackerras. I've been listening to Mozart all week leading up to this!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Mahlerian said:


> Prague Chamber Orchestra conducted by Charles Mackerras. I've been listening to Mozart all week leading up to this!


I noticed that and figured you might be doing that


----------



## DaDirkNL (Aug 26, 2013)

Ah, the great 39th. My choice of recording will be the same as Mahlerian's.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

It turns out that I have that one on site.

Colin Davis
Staatskapelle Dresden

[I might as well allow the disc to play right through, so I'll also enjoy Symphony 41.]


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Maybe it's now surpassed by more "phylological" perfomances, but imo his Mozart is still unrivalled.









I'm going to listen to the great Mahler's assistant, with the Columbia Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

I'll be listening to:









and









I'll probably listen to Nikolaus Harnoncourt conducting the Chamber Orchestra of Europe because I really like his rendition very much. Happy listening. ^.^

TPS


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

I have this:







on high def version (24 bit). It will be my choice then


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

I did not actually get in on this week's listening, but this is one of my all-time favorites. I've never found a performance that can replace that of Szell with the Cleveland Orchestra in my affections. A totally good-natured and fun performance.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I've been busy at work and haven't had a chance to comment, but last weekend I did listen to my chosen recording with Karl Bohm and having enjoyed it so much, I listened to Otto Klemperer's 1956 recording with the Philharmonia afterwards. Both recordings are excellent. There are honestly many fine recordings of this work. Szell and Walter are also a couple other of my favorites. I love Mozart and I love this symphony.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Personally, what I consider to be incorrect tempi can ruin this work for me. In most of the music I listen to, as I've gotten older, tempo has been less and less of a factor for me in assessing a performance. But, it still matters to me in this one, particularly with the third and fourth movements. The minuet and trio need to flow, and the fourth movement needs to be mercurial for it to work for me. Bohm and Walter, as I recall (though it's been a long time since I've heard Bohm) just take things way to slow for my taste. I remember one reviewer who reassessed the Walter Mozart performances once. He said he always liked them, but in retrospect, he had to describe the tempos as "elephantine". Wonderful adjective, and so appropriate, IMO. 

Edit: Just thought I'd add, that I didn't write this to be dogmatic. It just worries me that new listeners who hear this symphony performed by conductors like Bohm or Walter might not understand why listeners like me rate this symphony more likeable than #40 or #41. If they don't get that, at least I would like them to experience Szell's version or the video performance of Andre Previn from the 1970s with the LSO to see if they can understand.


----------



## DaDirkNL (Aug 26, 2013)

T


Vesteralen said:


> Personally, what I consider to be incorrect tempi can ruin this work for me. In most of the music I listen to, as I've gotten older, tempo has been less and less of a factor for me in assessing a performance. But, it still matters to me in this one, particularly with the third and fourth movements. The minuet and trio need to flow, and the fourth movement needs to be mercurial for it to work for me. Bohm and Walter, as I recall (though it's been a long time since I've heard Bohm) just take things way to slow for my taste. I remember one reviewer who reassessed the Walter Mozart performances once. He said he always liked them, but in retrospect, he had to describe the tempos as "elephantine". Wonderful adjective, and so appropriate, IMO.


Agreed. Although Mackerras takes the tempo of the minuet a bit too far.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

DaDirkNL said:


> T
> Agreed. Although Mackerras takes the tempo of the minuet a bit too far.


Yes, too fast can be just as bad as too slow...sometimes even worse.


----------

